# Changing sights 92A1



## Raoul 92A1 (10 mo ago)

Recently semi retired from 25 years on MPS ( military prepostioned ships ) and qualifying yearly with the Beretta M9, I was able to get a Beretta 92A1 and was thinking of changing the sights to the Wilson Combat sights. Is there an affordable sight pusher out there or would I be better off sending the receiver to Wilson to do the installation.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would send the slide to WIlson and just have them do it.

I have previously sent a few Beretta slides straight to trijicon. It will be cheaper to have Wilson do it instead of paying for the sight pusher.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Raoul 92A1 said:


> Recently semi retired from 25 years on MPS ( military prepostioned ships ) and qualifying yearly with the Beretta M9, I was able to get a Beretta 92A1 and was thinking of changing the sights to the Wilson Combat sights. Is there an affordable sight pusher out there or would I be better off sending the receiver to Wilson to do the installation.


It all depends on what you consider to be affordable? Wheeler makes a universal sight pusher for $190. Wheeler Armorer's Front Rear Handgun Sight Tool The most affordable way is to place the slide in a padded vise then drift them out with a brass punch and hammer. They should come out pretty easily from right to left then installed from left to right. sight installation on a beretta m9 pistol In that video they use a steel punch. Use a brass punch instead they're available at any hardware store. Do not tighten down the set screw. Once the sight(s) are installed go out and test fire the gun to see if you need to make any minor adjustments. Those adjustments can be made by placing the gun down on a newspaper and flat surface then tapping the sight gently with the same punch and hammer then test fire again. Once they're where you want them to be then you can tighten down the set screw in the rear sight. If you tighten down the set screw right after you've installed the rear sight it may make it harder to make minor adjustments if necessary. If you're only doing it once buying a sight pusher is a waste of money.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

....plus, if someone else puts a scratch in your slide, they get to fix it.


----------



## Raoul 92A1 (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the info, had thought about using the vise and drift pin method.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Raoul 92A1 said:


> Thanks for the info, had thought about using the vise and drift pin method.


You're welcome.
It's really not that difficult.


----------



## Raoul 92A1 (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I would send the slide to WIlson and just have them do it.
> 
> I have previously sent a few Beretta slides straight to trijicon. It will be cheaper to have Wilson do it instead of paying for the sight pusher.


Do you recall how long the turn around was for the installation.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Arizona Desertman said:


> You're welcome.
> It's really not that difficult.


I installed a fiber optic front sight on my brand new SA Garrison. I chose the Springfield factory sight because the top contour of the dove tail matches the slide exactly.
I did look for suitable brass drift punches at a few stores without any luck. I found a stick of extruded square aluminum stock .25" x .25" and cut a 4" piece. I then ground the square end at maybe a 15* angle and use the pointy edge to get a purchase on the sight dove tail. The slide was held in a padded vise wrapped in a soft cotton cloth. 
I took a deep breath and tapped the original sight out relatively easily. The new sight was a bit wide at the dove tail so I carefully removed stock from the bottom of the dove tail (AND NOT THE SIDES!). When it almost fit I placed the sight in the freezer and had a beer while my new sight chilled out. After ten minutes I retrieved the sight and tapped it in.
The aluminum left a bit of a mark in the dove tail on one side of the sight. I cleaned it up with a pencil eraser. Looks like it came from Springfield with the sight on it.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Goldwing said:


> I installed a fiber optic front sight on my brand new SA Garrison. I chose the Springfield factory sight because the top contour of the dove tail matches the slide exactly.
> *I did look for suitable brass drift punches at a few stores without any luck.* I found a stick of extruded square aluminum stock .25" x .25" and cut a 4" piece. I then ground the square end at maybe a 15* angle and use the pointy edge to get a purchase on the sight dove tail. The slide was held in a padded vise wrapped in a soft cotton cloth.
> I took a deep breath and tapped the original sight out relatively easily. The new sight was a bit wide at the dove tail so I carefully removed stock from the bottom of the dove tail (AND NOT THE SIDES!). When it almost fit I placed the sight in the freezer and had a beer while my new sight chilled out. After ten minutes I retrieved the sight and tapped it in.
> The aluminum left a bit of a mark in the dove tail on one side of the sight. I cleaned it up with a pencil eraser. Looks like it came from Springfield with the sight on it.


My local hardware store had some. But I ordered mine from Brownells along with a some other gunsmithing tools. Now I've got damn near every tool I'd need for just about any task. Most of the time the cost of the tool would be less than the cost of labor if I sent something out. Then there's the shipping costs and the wait. But I can appreciate your ingenuity. If there's a will there's a way. I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Raoul 92A1 said:


> Do you recall how long the turn around was for the installation.


Trijicon was a 5 week turn around everytime I used them.


----------

